
Hybrids 14x better than electric vehicles at reducing carbon dioxide emissions - jajag
https://www.emissionsanalytics.com/news/hybrids-are-better
======
jajag
Related:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20261457](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20261457)
\- electric vehicles are neither as efficient nor as sustainable as hybrid.

